# Anyone try nettle tea?



## 22150 (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been taking peppermint and chamomile tea and have found them soothing but just read about the benefits of nettle tea for digestive problems too.Apparently nettle leaves are good for blood circulation, internal parasites, haemmorrhoids, bladder complaints, arthritis and hay fever, digestive problems, diarrh.I'm going to try it for a few weeks and see if there is any difference.It is recommended to drink extra water as it is a diuretic.


----------

